# Goob?



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I haven't seen wyogoob on here in a couple months now. Goob, you doing ok?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

His new lady friend must be taking up all of his time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> His new lady friend must be taking up all of his time.


What new rifle did he buy ???;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

He has been around, just not posting. Saw him like a post the other day.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I figured out a while ago that Goob was a Russian Bot. 😁


----------



## Liatry (Nov 10, 2019)

backcountry said:


> I figured out a while ago that Goob was a Russian Bot. &#128513;


+1


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> His new lady friend must be taking up all of his time.


Good to hear. It's nice to have other outlets available than just online. I'm sure he's keeping his social distance&#128513;


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I could use a good Goob story about right now. Something to lighten up the mood.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Where are you Goob!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

JerryH said:


> I could use a good Goob story about right now. Something to lighten up the mood.


Actually, what I could use is some of Goobs famous recipes, featuring sparrows, raccoons, elk heads and whatnot. I think they would come in very handy in the post apocalyptic world society seems to be careening towards. 

Hope all is well, Goob.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

He is finishing his cookbook, then probably get back into the presidential race. Got my vote!!~


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm dating.

Will announce my run for President soon.

Pick up yer empties.

.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Is this Vladimir?

Didn't happen unless there is a photo of you riding a horse without a shirt.


----------

